# EEK!!! My pup ate a maggot-infested dead bird



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

This is so disgusting I can barely type it. My in-laws are visiting and my FIL was outside with the pups. At one point he looked over and saw that Dixon had a dead bird in her mouth.

He tried several times to get her to drop it, but she kept turning her head away and finally ran from him. Finally she SWALLOWED it. I came out to see what was going on and saw a pile of writhing MAGGOTS on the deck. So she now has a several-day-old dead bird and MAGGOTS in her stomach.   

The vet said she will probably be fine, just watch her for the next few days for anything unusual, yadda yadda yadda, but holy mother of all things holy, that is DIS-GUST-INGGGGG!!!!!! Has anyone else's pup done that (not a fresh kill but a decomposing, maggot-infested animal)??


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> He tried several times to get her to drop it, but she kept turning her head away and finally ran from him. Finally she SWALLOWED it.


You don't share choice morsels like that with just anybody!


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Didn't you explain to her that standard poodles are supposed to be dignified and only eat high quality, specially prepared food? 

Seriously though, sorry I don't have anything more helpful to say. Buddy has eaten goose poop and he made it through that. He sure had bad breath though.

You should post pics of your pups!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I can laugh only because it wasn't my dogs.
Sorry--but I can just imagine the look of horror on your face--and how proud the pups must have been of themselves.
Seriously- I'm glad you had the vet check them out but I'm sure they will be fine.
Yuck though


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

LOL!!

Your dog will be fine. This is typical fare for wild canids!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Living in the country im always having trouble with this. When bella was a puppy she found a dead snake and i chased her around for two hours before i could get it away. She thought that was better than any treat i could offer .... more recently she got a dead carp (we live on a lake) and proceeded to eat that. My mom was the one who got to deal with that lovely incident haha. I can just imagine the smell haha. the joys of puppy parenthood.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Bwaa Haaa Haaa Haa! Sorry but the descriptives were hilarious!  

Sorry I can't help you either but the worst thing any of my dogs ever ate was a dish towel. I would have been worried sick had I known it. I didn't find out until he was out in the yard pumping his legs and straining like crazy. When I went out to see what was up I noticed my dish towel NOT looking so nice anymore.

I am sure your pup will be fine, just hope he doesn't spit it up on your carpet later. 
As much as we all love them, dogs can really be gross from time to time. ha ha


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Gross. hehe. Grossest thing I've had a dog eat was along the same lines as Inga, except my doggy ate a pair of my grandma's panty hose that we didn't know were missing until an extremely unpleasant trip to the back yard.

Dogs can be oh so icky.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL. I have nothing truly helpful to say.

Mollie apparently ate a lot of weird stuff during her adventures out in the wilderness. I recently pulled what looked like half of a yoyo string out of her butt. I thought it was a dried worm at first.

Siiick.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

does roadkill count? like the leathery crunchy mummified squirrel kind of roadkill?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> does roadkill count? like the leathery crunchy mummified squirrel kind of roadkill?


definitely i think... bella loves those when our other dogs leave them in the yard... i call it doggy jerky.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the laughs, everyone... I'm feeling a little better (I'm reading y'all's replies to my in-laws and they are HOWLING laughing!).



> Didn't you explain to her that standard poodles are supposed to be dignified and only eat high quality, specially prepared food?


Ya know, when she killed a bird one time, I sat her down and gently explained that birds are living creature and Mommy likes the birds and that she isn't to kill them. I guess she figured an already-dead bird was fair game!! 

Thanks again for cheering me up about this! Let's just hope I don't have nightmares tonight about maggots crawling out of her mouth!! uke:


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Well Dixon got some extra-proteinated bird meat  If it makes you feel better Akira loves eating dead mice and cow poo


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol, once my boyfriend and I were on a walk at night. We were cutting across our apartment complex's parking lot, when Basil started sniffing like crazy. I figured he had to poo, because he prefers to poo on concrete rather than grass anyways. Well, he came across some sort of pile, which I figured was some sort of gravel or something (it was dark and I wasn't wearing my glasses) until, he took a BITE of it. I freaked out and started screaming gibberish at my boyfriend to get it out of his mouth, while he frantically started grabbing Basil's face. He managed to pull most of it out. I asked him what he though it was, and he said it felt like chicken bones, but I saw something distinctly fluffy, so I'm guessing it was some sort of rotten carcass. I didn't SEE any maggots, but I'm sure there would have been another pile on that parking lot if I had XD


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> Okay, thanks for the laughs, everyone... I'm feeling a little better (I'm reading y'all's replies to my in-laws and they are HOWLING laughing!).
> 
> 
> Ya know, when she killed a bird one time, I sat her down and gently explained that birds are living creature and Mommy likes the birds and that she isn't to kill them. I guess she figured an already-dead bird was fair game!!
> ...



Although Buddy's never caught a live animal he's definitely had his fair share of gross stuff in his mouth, no matter how much I try to explain the concept to him.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Might wanna keep an eye out for tape worms or something. The farm dogs were always being dewormed after eating woodchucks and such. But that was back before they had HeartGuard...I think that takes care of most worms in general?

The worst thing Bella ever ate (knock on pressboard) was a stunned goldfinch that flew into the window. In the blink of an eye she went from interested to scooping it up. It was exactly like Sylvester and Tweety Bird...the yellow wings sticking out from her mouth and me yelling "Drop it! Drop it! Drop it!" If I had a cane to knock over her head I would have been Granny! LOL!! She finally spit it out...just like Sylvester...and looked at me like "you're no fun". Unfortunately Tweety didn't make it. I tired to save it...but I think the head on crash with my window and dog drool did him in.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

> It was exactly like Sylvester and Tweety Bird...the yellow wings sticking out from her mouth and me yelling "Drop it! Drop it! Drop it!" If I had a cane to knock over her head I would have been Granny! LOL!! She finally spit it out...just like Sylvester...and looked at me like "you're no fun".


LOL! That time I sat Dixon down and gave her my heart-felt speech about how she's not to eat birds, she sat at my feet and listened intently as though she were taking in every word. Then when I was finished, she let out the most outrageous belch I've ever heard. I was expecting little feathers to come floating out of her mouth... totally a Sylvester-Tweety moment!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> LOL! That time I sat Dixon down and gave her my heart-felt speech about how she's not to eat birds, she sat at my feet and listened intently as though she were taking in every word. Then when I was finished, she let out the most outrageous belch I've ever heard. I was expecting little feathers to come floating out of her mouth... totally a Sylvester-Tweety moment!


ROFL!!! At least no maggots came floating out, either!! eeeeewwwww!!!!!! Maggot burp!! That's gotta be worse than garlic.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

I WIN, hands down I had the dogs drag home the grossest thing ever a couple of weeks ago...

I look out to see my GSD and Corso with something MASSIVE and brown and festering, oozing in parts, in their mouths dragging it into the front yard....i walk out the fornt door and promptly walk back in and put on a scarf around my face and walk back out, i can still taste the stench. I walk over to see and tey are chewing on a rotting, gooey, stinky adult kangaroo...maggots were everywhere, there was this brown liquid draining over the ground, i screamed and put them in the kennels and screamed until my mother came running out (works night shift and i woke her up 2 hours into her sleep) I pointed and ran in the house (I may be 21 but get me around gross stuff and I turn 11)...mum dealt with it, like only mothers can, quickly and cleanly...i had to scrub the dogs for what seemed like an hour each (even hosed their mouse out and fed them tictacs) the yard still has a dead and decaying kangaroo smell about it, even after i went to yard and garden and bought 300 dollars worth of highly scented potted flowers...


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> I WIN, hands down I had the dogs drag home the grossest thing ever a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> I look out to see my GSD and Corso with something MASSIVE and brown and festering, oozing in parts, in their mouths dragging it into the front yard....i walk out the fornt door and promptly walk back in and put on a scarf around my face and walk back out, i can still taste the stench. I walk over to see and tey are chewing on a rotting, gooey, stinky adult kangaroo...maggots were everywhere, there was this brown liquid draining over the ground, i screamed and put them in the kennels and screamed until my mother came running out (works night shift and i woke her up 2 hours into her sleep) I pointed and ran in the house (I may be 21 but get me around gross stuff and I turn 11)...mum dealt with it, like only mothers can, quickly and cleanly...i had to scrub the dogs for what seemed like an hour each (even hosed their mouse out and fed them tictacs) the yard still has a dead and decaying kangaroo smell about it, even after i went to yard and garden and bought 300 dollars worth of highly scented potted flowers...



That truly is disgusting! I would have reacted the exact same way. Except my roomie or SO would have had to deal with it as my Mom lives in another state. Ew.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> I WIN, hands down I had the dogs drag home the grossest thing ever a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> I look out to see my GSD and Corso with something MASSIVE and brown and festering, oozing in parts, in their mouths dragging it into the front yard....i walk out the fornt door and promptly walk back in and put on a scarf around my face and walk back out, i can still taste the stench. I walk over to see and tey are chewing on a rotting, gooey, stinky adult kangaroo...maggots were everywhere, there was this brown liquid draining over the ground, i screamed and put them in the kennels and screamed until my mother came running out (works night shift and i woke her up 2 hours into her sleep) I pointed and ran in the house (I may be 21 but get me around gross stuff and I turn 11)...mum dealt with it, like only mothers can, quickly and cleanly...i had to scrub the dogs for what seemed like an hour each (even hosed their mouse out and fed them tictacs) the yard still has a dead and decaying kangaroo smell about it, even after i went to yard and garden and bought 300 dollars worth of highly scented potted flowers...


 Oh yikes... I think I agree that your pups have mine beat on that one... my utmost sympathies to both you and your mum!!!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm suddenly grateful Kim prefers to roll in this stuff rather than eat it...though I don't think she would turn up her nose at a sample either.

On the other hand, eating it is just bad breathe...rolling in it is bad all over!


Webster on the other hand...well let's just say if he could read this he'd be drooling.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

GSDGAL said:


> (even hosed their mouse out and fed them tictacs)QUOTE]
> They had a mouse, too!?!?! LOLOL Just kidding!!
> Eeeeeeewwwwwww!!!!!! I'd take little Tweety over a huge dead 'roo anyday! (I tried to think of a cartoon kangaroo - can't seem to come up with any)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Yuuuuuck! I can relate! Just yesterday morning I went out to the yard to check on Willow and Jazz, and I noticed this horrible stench. A check around the enclosure revealed a disgusting, maggot-infested dead opossum!  Apparently they had killed it and dragged it around the yard. They must have killed it late the previous evening or overnight, because I'm out there all the time, and this was the first I'd seen of it. 

Thankfully, they let me remove it with a shovel and toss it out in the woods. It didn't stop both of them from scent-rolling all over the ground where the carcass had been, though. EWW. Let's just say they both got baths. *sigh* Danged prey drive...


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

The gross one around my house, unfortunatly isn't the dog. I wlked in the living room one day to find Buster chewing on one end of a Nlybone and the baby chewing on the other. Saints can slobbor and there was slobber all over the dog and the baby. totally gross. Bath for everybody.


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

BellaPup said:


> GSDGAL said:
> 
> 
> > (even hosed their mouse out and fed them tictacs)QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

And people get so worried about feeding raw meat from a grocery store.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> And people get so worried about feeding raw meat from a grocery store.


Best. Post. EVER!  (And I don't even feed raw... yet)


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

If it's any consolation, at least you didn't have to try to pry it out of her mouth - eek! Poca used to find every damn dead bird on the beach we used to walk on, and there were many. She would absolutely refuse to give one up if she had it in her mouth. I could hear her little canine brain yelling at me "FINDER'S KEEPERS, MOMMY!!!" Ugh. It was so disgusting.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Clayton found a dead bird a few months ago. I had to pry it out of his mouth. He might be a toy poodle, but he did not give up that bird easily.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone ever read this tale (it's a group of posts that was posted years ago to a dog newsgroup):

http://packetstormsecurity.org/unix-humor/dog.meat.txt

First few posts to give you a taste:
Anne V - 01:01pm Sep 9, 1999 PDT (# 1318 of 1332):
Okay - I know how to take meat away from a dog. How do
I take a dog away from meat? This is not,
unfortunately, a joke. 

AmyC - 01:02pm Sep 9, 1999 PDT (# 1319 of 1332): Um,
can you give us a few more specifics here? 

Anne V - 01:12pm Sep 9, 1999 PDT (# 1320 of 1332):
They're inside of it. They crawled inside, and now I
have a giant incredibly heavy piece of carcass in my
yard, with 2 dogs inside of it, and they are NOT
getting bored of it and coming out. One of them is
snoring. I have company arriving in three hours, and
my current plan is to 1. put up a tent over said
carcass and 2. hang thousands of fly strips inside it.
This has been going on since about 6:40 this morning. 


I think she has you all beat .


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

tigress said:


> Anyone ever read this tale (it's a group of posts that was posted years ago to a dog newsgroup):
> 
> http://packetstormsecurity.org/unix-humor/dog.meat.txt:
> 
> ...


LOL! I want to know how it ended now!


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

tigress said:


> Anyone ever read this tale (it's a group of posts that was posted years ago to a dog newsgroup):
> 
> http://packetstormsecurity.org/unix-humor/dog.meat.txt:
> 
> ...


 I just read the whole thing (had to remove the colon from the url in order to see the link). Um. WOW. That is... wow. I have seriously now heard everything. (Actually, as I was reading that, I was picturing my Jackson as one of the dogs feasting on the elk carcass. Stumbling on something like that, he'd be quite certain he'd gone to puppy heaven!!)

I'm now going to go shower in Lysol and pray that I don't have maggoty elk carcass dreams. 'night, all!


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

MrsJohnnyG said:


> I just read the whole thing (had to remove the colon from the url in order to see the link). Um. WOW. That is... wow. I have seriously now heard everything. (Actually, as I was reading that, I was picturing my Jackson as one of the dogs feasting on the elk carcass. Stumbling on something like that, he'd be quite certain he'd gone to puppy heaven!!)
> 
> I'm now going to go shower in Lysol and pray that I don't have maggoty elk carcass dreams. 'night, all!


I laughed so damn hard when I read that.....thinking to myself.....that's one hell of a raw diet there!!!


----------

